# Cold



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Me and Mike braved the cold again this weekend. With the water over my regular flathead spots we tried fishing from the pontoon.










Mike managed this flathead and we got several channel cats that felt they must have our flathead baits.

My best guess is that the flathead are using the flooded brush to ambush baitfish. They have to be feeding but just were not where we could put baits.

Saturday night the odds caught up to Shortdrift and he got his first skunk on flathead. He is still 2 for 3 and still way ahead of my average.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Awesome fish Mike!


Katfish, may I ask where you guys were fishing??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

nice fish,mike.
i should have come back saturday,as it would have been much more fun than watching that fiasco they called a ball game  
but being game day is reserved for "quality time" with the warden,i prefered not to be grounded for the remainder of the fishing season


----------

